
Don’t Let Criminals Hide Their Data Overseas - IntronExon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/14/opinion/data-overseas-legislation.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
dozzie
I would rather not have criminals in US government and agencies access my
personal data, thank you very much. This is much more important to me than
this "figthing crime and terrorism", which can show only modest results at
best and certainly doesn't make me safer in any way.

